# Our Little Van :)



## Deva (Mar 6, 2012)

Now I have got photobucket not sure how this works 

Pictures by Deva7moore - Photobucket


----------



## tom24 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks great, Tom.


----------



## n brown (Mar 6, 2012)

wot a little sweetie


----------



## mart1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, 
... little but you can go everywhere you want  
I love asiatic van, you can drive millions of kilometers!


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 7, 2012)

You will be as snug as a bug in rug in her! Nice van

Peter


----------



## Neckender (Mar 7, 2012)

nice van.

John.


----------



## ellisboy (Mar 7, 2012)

:cool1: nice van.


----------



## veedubmatt (Mar 8, 2012)

cool little van its got every thing you need :drive:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 8, 2012)

What a smasher - what year is she - :fun::drive:


----------



## Deva (Mar 9, 2012)

*Our little van*

Thanx for all your comments, the photos with the pop top popped haven't gone on but next time they will LOL.
We are going to paint this by hand with rustoleum which should arrive by monday, we have been very boring and chosen white and we shall add some decals.
Air compressor came today Woohoo.
It's a 1987 C Reg.
We have fully inspected it now, and have decided to work on the outside first. But there is some white gunky mouldy stuff in the kitchen bit and the cupboards have blown so we are going to rebuild them and re-carpet, but I don't think we can improve the bed, the rock n roll beds look good but I don't think they will be as comfortable as what we have so I will recover these as best I can (plus cost is out of our league), new curtains maybe a new cooker. When we had our old VW LT28 the cooker in that was really old but brilliant, white enamel with an oven and separate grill and 2 rings ideal, so I am on the lookout for one of these.
So any hints and tips will be welcome.
Enjoy the weekend


----------

